

The New ?. Operator in C# 6 - ffxus
http://VolatileRead.com/Wiki?id=2104

======
keithwarren
I think people often discount the value that a change like this can have in
readability.

For the longest time I was impressed by sophisticated/clever code that did
hard things. As I built more and more systems I realized that such a
perspective was futile that the _better_ code in my mind was that which was
clear, easy to read and understand the intent.

Any language changes whether they be core to the system or simply syntax
sugar, any changes that make code more readable are by and large, good
changes.

------
AlbertoGP
This is brilliant, even if I don't use C# at all.

After reading keithwarren's comment I took a guess at what this operator might
do and was delighted to see it confirmed in the article.

I would use this every day if it was available in the languages I use,
specially in Javascript.

